# Kernel Regression from 3.19 branch onwards

## ZeuZ_NG

Hey all, so today I sat down and tried to update my kernel.

Using the same working config from 3.19.0, I tried both 4.0.5 and 4.1.2 from gentoo-sources.

Result? Everything boots and works, except the keyboard and trackpad - not even keyboard on ttys.

External ones through USB works just fine.

Hardware is Razer Blade 14 - 2014

lsusb:

```

byakko@linuxblade ~ $ lsusb

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 0bda:579f Realtek Semiconductor Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 8087:07dc Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 04f3:0423 Elan Microelectronics Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 1532:011d Razer USA, Ltd 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8008 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

lspci:

```

linuxblade byakko # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 06)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor PCI Express x16 Controller (rev 06)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 4th Gen Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 06)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v3/4th Gen Core Processor HD Audio Controller (rev 06)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family MEI Controller #1 (rev 04)

00:1a.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #2 (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset High Definition Audio Controller (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #1 (rev d5)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family PCI Express Root Port #4 (rev d5)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family USB EHCI #1 (rev 05)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation HM87 Express LPC Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family 6-port SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series/C220 Series Chipset Family SMBus Controller (rev 05)

01:00.0 3D controller: NVIDIA Corporation GK104M [GeForce GTX 870M] (rev ff)

03:00.0 Network controller: Intel Corporation Wireless 7260 (rev 73)

```

I've tried to rebuild xorg modules, that wasnt it.

I've tried updating hwids, that neither.

Tried updating systemd to 222, that wasn't either.

Not sure what else to try.

I've been told to perform a git bisect but I'm not entirely sure what to look after.

Everything seems to be recognized as usbhids so perhaps something in the driver changed?

----------

## Hu

What is the value of CONFIG_HID_RMI?  Does reverting HID: rmi: Add support for the touchpad in the Razer Blade 14 laptop help?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *Hu wrote:*   

> What is the value of CONFIG_HID_RMI?  Does reverting HID: rmi: Add support for the touchpad in the Razer Blade 14 laptop help?

 

```

linuxblade byakko # cat /usr/src/linux/.config | grep CONFIG_HID_RMI

# CONFIG_HID_RMI is not set

```

Should it be set or is it correct this way?

PS I don't have it set in 3.19.0 where it works..

PS2: Ok, with HID_RMI I now have keyboard and touchpad kind of working.. They do work, however sometimes I dont get the clicks from the touchpad

PS3: I do get the clicks IF I have one finger on the touchpad while I use the physical button for clicking

----------

## Roman_Gruber

run xev and you can see which events your human input devices generate in the X server

a bit off topic.

long term supported kernel from kernel.org is 3.18.

so it is not that bad to stick to that version for a while. 

4.x.x kernel have some issues regarding some hardware as i have seen and file systems ...

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> run xev and you can see which events your human input devices generate in the X server
> 
> a bit off topic.
> 
> long term supported kernel from kernel.org is 3.18.
> ...

 

If my finger is not on top of the touchpad, it does not generate the left-click event even if I repeatedly click the button.

Also, I get some nice errors:

```

[    7.010790] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    7.012571] WARNING: CPU: 0 PID: 2761 at drivers/gpu/drm/drm_ioctl.c:144 drm_setversion+0x17e/0x190()

[    7.014020] No drm_driver.set_busid() implementation provided by 0xffffffff81c84540. Use drm_dev_set_unique() to set the unique name explicitly.

[    7.014086] Modules linked in:

[    7.015931]  bbswitch(O) x86_pkg_temp_thermal kvm_intel iwlmvm kvm iwlwifi

[    7.015933] CPU: 0 PID: 2761 Comm: Xorg Tainted: G           O    4.1.2-gentoo #2

[    7.015934] Hardware name: Razer Blade/RAZER            , BIOS 2.27 05/07/2014

[    7.015936]  ffffffff81a8d059 ffff8800cb51bc88 ffffffff817dfa67 0000000080000000

[    7.015937]  ffff8800cb51bcd8 ffff8800cb51bcc8 ffffffff8104eb65 ffff8800cb7bdbe0

[    7.015938]  ffff8800cb51bdc8 ffff8800ca9e1000 ffff8800cb789780 fffffffffffffff2

[    7.015938] Call Trace:

[    7.015943]  [<ffffffff817dfa67>] dump_stack+0x4f/0x7b

[    7.015947]  [<ffffffff8104eb65>] warn_slowpath_common+0x85/0xc0

[    7.015949]  [<ffffffff8104ebe1>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x41/0x50

[    7.015951]  [<ffffffff813cf1ce>] drm_setversion+0x17e/0x190

[    7.015952]  [<ffffffff813ceb73>] drm_ioctl+0x353/0x670

[    7.015953]  [<ffffffff813cf050>] ? drm_noop+0x30/0x30

[    7.015955]  [<ffffffff8127ec47>] ? avc_has_perm+0xd7/0x190

[    7.015958]  [<ffffffff81180015>] ? do_filp_open+0x35/0xb0

[    7.015961]  [<ffffffff81074451>] ? get_parent_ip+0x11/0x50

[    7.015963]  [<ffffffff81182520>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x2e0/0x4e0

[    7.015964]  [<ffffffff81281397>] ? file_has_perm+0x87/0xa0

[    7.015966]  [<ffffffff810d95ec>] ? __audit_syscall_entry+0x9c/0xf0

[    7.015968]  [<ffffffff811827a1>] SyS_ioctl+0x81/0xa0

[    7.015970]  [<ffffffff81010e26>] ? syscall_trace_leave+0x96/0x140

[    7.015972]  [<ffffffff817e7e97>] system_call_fastpath+0x12/0x6a

[    7.015973] ---[ end trace 6cb1f68c4b74d13f ]---

[    7.094350] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    7.094598] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    7.288249] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    7.288514] iwlwifi 0000:03:00.0: L1 Enabled - LTR Enabled

[    7.409275] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    7.409284] WARNING: CPU: 1 PID: 2761 at drivers/gpu/drm/drm_ioctl.c:144 drm_setversion+0x17e/0x190()

[    7.409287] No drm_driver.set_busid() implementation provided by 0xffffffff81c84540. Use drm_dev_set_unique() to set the unique name explicitly.

[    7.409289] Modules linked in:

[    7.409290]  bbswitch(O) x86_pkg_temp_thermal kvm_intel iwlmvm kvm iwlwifi

[    7.409297] CPU: 1 PID: 2761 Comm: Xorg Tainted: G        W  O    4.1.2-gentoo #2

[    7.409299] Hardware name: Razer Blade/RAZER            , BIOS 2.27 05/07/2014

[    7.409300]  ffffffff81a8d059 ffff8800cb51bc88 ffffffff817dfa67 0000000080000000

[    7.409304]  ffff8800cb51bcd8 ffff8800cb51bcc8 ffffffff8104eb65 ffff8800cb7bdbe0

[    7.409307]  ffff8800cb51bdc8 ffff8800ca9e1000 ffff8800ca9f5b40 fffffffffffffff2

[    7.409311] Call Trace:

[    7.409316]  [<ffffffff817dfa67>] dump_stack+0x4f/0x7b

[    7.409321]  [<ffffffff8104eb65>] warn_slowpath_common+0x85/0xc0

[    7.409324]  [<ffffffff8104ebe1>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x41/0x50

[    7.409326]  [<ffffffff813cf1ce>] drm_setversion+0x17e/0x190

[    7.409329]  [<ffffffff813ceb73>] drm_ioctl+0x353/0x670

[    7.409331]  [<ffffffff813cf050>] ? drm_noop+0x30/0x30

[    7.409335]  [<ffffffff8127ec47>] ? avc_has_perm+0xd7/0x190

[    7.409338]  [<ffffffff81180015>] ? do_filp_open+0x35/0xb0

[    7.409342]  [<ffffffff81074451>] ? get_parent_ip+0x11/0x50

[    7.409345]  [<ffffffff81182520>] do_vfs_ioctl+0x2e0/0x4e0

[    7.409348]  [<ffffffff81281397>] ? file_has_perm+0x87/0xa0

[    7.409351]  [<ffffffff8118c35d>] ? __fget+0x6d/0xb0

[    7.409353]  [<ffffffff811827a1>] SyS_ioctl+0x81/0xa0

[    7.409357]  [<ffffffff81010e26>] ? syscall_trace_leave+0x96/0x140

[    7.409361]  [<ffffffff817e7e97>] system_call_fastpath+0x12/0x6a

[    7.409363] ---[ end trace 6cb1f68c4b74d140 ]---

```

----------

## Roman_Gruber

just out of curiousity

the bios is up to date?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> just out of curiousity
> 
> the bios is up to date?

 

It should be, yes. There has been no update through the razer synapse utility on windows, nor is there in the download page..

Everything points to it being a kernel error since switching kernels is enough to make it work..

----------

## Roman_Gruber

 *Quote:*   

> [    7.014020] No drm_driver.set_busid() implementation provided by 0xffffffff81c84540. Use drm_dev_set_unique() to set the unique name explicitly. 

 

have you dig into what to set there?

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   [    7.014020] No drm_driver.set_busid() implementation provided by 0xffffffff81c84540. Use drm_dev_set_unique() to set the unique name explicitly.  
> 
> have you dig into what to set there?

 

Not really, but I guess that's gotta do with bbswitch and the discrete GPU being turned off.

----------

## ZeuZ_NG

Just wanted to let everyone know that with HID_RMI and 4.2.0 the issue is solved.

The only issue left is touch pad clicks not working unless we use the phisical buttons

----------

## asturm

 *tw04l124 wrote:*   

> long term supported kernel from kernel.org is 3.18.
> 
> so it is not that bad to stick to that version for a while. 

 

'For a while' I thought when I started using 3.4, ended up at 3.4.106 until my particular regression was fixed (by pure chance) in 4.0  :Wink: 

----------

